# I've been a knitting fool this winter



## Woodi (Apr 11, 2009)

This winter I knitted two kiddy blankets for charity:

This one is done now, only I haven't taken a recent pic of it. It has a pocket on back, to tuck small surprises into for recipient (prolly will be a native kid).







and this one I just finished, except for darning in the loose ends and making a pocket on back.






I need to learn how to lay these out for better pics.

Can you tell that my fav colors are blue and purple?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

wow Woodi , that is a lot of knitting for sure.It sure is  nice of you to be donating them too .I like knitting but I am so slow at it .

Kitn


----------



## rszuba (Apr 15, 2009)

wow, pretty. you have a lot of patience. i don't know if i'll ever make a blanket. i lose interest to quick.- hard enough to make a washcloth or soap sack.lol


----------



## topcat (Apr 17, 2009)

You _have_ been busy!  Love the colour combos Woodi - I like blue and purple too :wink: 

Tanya


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Apr 17, 2009)

Woaaah...that *is* a lot of knitting!

I love knitting in the round...I need more practice at the "purl" part, LOL!


----------



## Woodi (Apr 28, 2009)

and now I'm on my third blankey, a log cabin design.






Next I want to knit up some carryall bags.


----------



## I love soap! (Apr 28, 2009)

Awesome! Blue rules!


----------

